# Looking for gamers in Moscow, Russia



## johnsemlak (Oct 7, 2002)

Looking for D&D players in Moscow, Russia.

I'm trying to form a small group (3-4 people) but would take more if I can find them.  I've already found at least one willing participant.

All nationalities are welcome, but I'd prefer English speakers.

You can respond to this thread, or email me at 
johngocska@yahoo.com. 



{moderators: I know this should go in the Gamers seeking Gamers forum; I'm trying to get 'more visibility';  I hope it's ok to let this thread stay here a few days}


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## Painfully (Oct 8, 2002)

I think exposure is why everybody puts things that "don't belong" in the General Discussion Forum.

But bump it while you can


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 8, 2002)

I'd love to join you, but I am in the US.  I do hope to visit again in the next year.  Would you be interested in a vistor playing an NPC or something for one session?


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 8, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *I'd love to join you, but I am in the US.  I do hope to visit again in the next year.  Would you be interested in a vistor playing an NPC or something for one session? *




Certainly, if we meet while you're around, just give me an email beforehand.


----------

